# Shifting



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey fellas. What do you think about how smooth the shifter feels in the spec? I went for a test drive and it seems it didn't want to shift into 5th. I wasn't to happy about that. I want a 04, but after driving the Mazda3 that's going to be hard. That car has the smoothes shifting transmission I have ever seen. I have my 200sx for my speed fix, so I could go with the mazda3. Don't know. What do yall think. Thanks.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I haven't gotten to drive the new Mazda 3 yet, but I'm sure it shifts smoother than a spec. I have an 03 and I know that when it's really cold it's hard to get it into reverse. Also, 3rd grinds a lot. Not because I'm a bad driver either, , lots of people have complaints about 3rd grinding a lot that I've read on this forum. The only thing I can say is that the spec is an all around rough vehicle. However, that's one of the reasons I like it. It isn't supposed to be tremendously refined. It's really torquey and there is usually a ton of torque steer. This makes the car extremely fun to drive. I've had mine for over a year and if I get bored I can still go out and get in that car and go tear up some backroads and come back smiling. I don't have anything against the mazda and I kind of wish it had been out when I bought my car just to compare but I do love my car. Just my 2 cents. Hope it helps. Later,
Fletch


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

seems a lot of cars shift a lot more smoothly................kind of ridiculous.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. The mazda guys weren't so cool about me asking more about their car. Look what this guy said.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

lowridin23 wrote: 
To the person saying there is no comparison. You obviously haven't driven one(the 04). Not trying to start something in here. 


Well guess what? You just started something. I haven't test-driven one, and for good reason. Mexican-made? You're joking, right? That's gotta be some kinda sick joke, paying five figures for an unrefined Mexican-made model which is on its way out. 

The Spec V can't compete with the 3 in terms of style. The Spec V can't compare with the 3 in terms of interior design. The Spec V can't compete with the 3 in terms of features. Safety. Warranty. Need I go on? So the Spec V is a little faster than the 3. Big fvcking deal. It loses out in every other catergory. 

Welcome to the Mazda3 forum. You're not going to find a lot of Nissan sympathizers here.
_________________


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> Thanks for the replies. The mazda guys weren't so cool about me asking more about their car. Look what this guy said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an asshole. Of course you're gonna get answers shaded towards the make of car that the forum represents but you can be nice about it. The spec is faster, so of course they won't like it. That's the one thing the spec is made to be and it's also the one thing that it beats the 3 in. That guy was right about the rest of the stuff I think, but it's all opinion when it comes to actually buying the car. Do whatever you want to do, base it on research and opinions gathered from the forums. But don't become like that guy, .


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> Thanks for the replies. The mazda guys weren't so cool about me asking more about their car. Look what this guy said.
> 
> _________________


Hey, what forum was that? Can you give the link, cuz I'll go in there and start some shit, . Later.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

LOL! Yeah, here's the link. http://www.mazda3forums.com/ Go get'em. I sent that one guy a message. I wasn't too nice.

I think I may get the Mazda3. My wife kinda influenced that decision. I'm still keeping my 200 though. I hate getting any other car other than nissan, but the 3 is nice for what it costs. Oh well I'll still own the stanza and 200. So I'm still in the club.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

unfortunately, everything they said was right.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> LOL! Yeah, here's the link. http://www.mazda3forums.com/ Go get'em. I sent that one guy a message. I wasn't too nice.
> 
> I think I may get the Mazda3. My wife kinda influenced that decision. I'm still keeping my 200 though. I hate getting any other car other than nissan, but the 3 is nice for what it costs. Oh well I'll still own the stanza and 200. So I'm still in the club.


Yeah, the 3 is nice. Like I said, I wish it had been out when I bought my car. I love specifically sporty cars. As far as comfort goes, I'd rather strip down a car to drop weight, but being that my girlfriend probably wouldn't like that I haven't. Any ways, I go strictly for performance and the spec is a little faster and handles a little better. It's just a temporary car until I can buy a 350Z any ways, . However, I am considering an RX-8 too. You can't just go specifically with one make because there are so many options. I love Nissan and I wish I could work for the company test driving their sports cars or something but there are always other things to consider besides just the make. So, good luck with whatever you end up getting! You'll have to come back and tell us about the 3. That way we'll have an inside view of what the competition is like, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Yeah I look at it the same way. Yo, if you tell them that the mazda3 handles better, you'll get all kinds of grief. Trust me.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

chimmike said:


> unfortunately, everything they said was right.


 Yeah, but I didn't like his tone. :thumbdwn:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> Yeah, but I didn't like his tone. :thumbdwn:



me neither. he could have been a little nicer about it for sure. then again, sometimes I'm a dickhead too, lol.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I decided not even to say anything. I read your thread and that was uncalled for. You basically said that you had been a Nissan guy your whole life but the 3 had changed your mind and converted you to buying a Mazda and you got butt raped, . Sorry for the graphic picture but you handled it well. I also found it funny that several of them that owned Mazdas were saying "If it wasn't for the grill I would have gotten the spec." Any ways, enjoy your 3.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

man i have an 04 spec and truthfully the tranny sucks. it has taken some getting used to. the more miles i get on it the more it wants to loosen up(4,500 so far). i never drove a 3 so i cant compare it but i can say that i still love my spec and would not get rid of it.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> me neither. he could have been a little nicer about it for sure. then again, sometimes I'm a dickhead too, lol.


im saving this post


----------



## LoS8 (Dec 5, 2003)

i dont know why some people gotta be dicks. I love the spec alot more then cars that are better than it. I dont know what it is but whenever i drive it, it takes over me lol. I was looking at the srt-4 but i just liked the nissan better. It was fate lol. But seriously why canty people just compare cars without making fun of other cars.

Carlos


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

LoS8 said:


> i dont know why some people gotta be dicks. I love the spec alot more then cars that are better than it. I dont know what it is but whenever i drive it, it takes over me lol. I was looking at the srt-4 but i just liked the nissan better. It was fate lol. But seriously why canty people just compare cars without making fun of other cars.
> 
> Carlos


No kidding. I sort of like the Mazda 3 and the SRT-4. I just happened to like the price of the spec and the fact that it's a little faster than the three. However, those other two are nice cars! It's not hard to say that you like something without putting down others. And that's the moral of the day children, .


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm gonna be buying a new car in another year so I've got my eyes open now in case I decide to go for slightly used (being ones that are new now.) I'd go Mazda 3. It's not as fast but it's better built. The interior of both are very very nice in my opinion.  I like the exterior styling of the Spec a lot better. The 3 is soooo quirky looking, from behind in particular. I like the appearance of my girlfriends 03 Protege better than the 3. In terms of just plain old want, I want the Spec a lot more, but I couldn't buy it for a daily driver when I could get a better built and more reliable 3 S for the same price or cheaper at 85% (??) the performance. I'd definitely consider buying a used Protege but I want the 2.3 in the 3 S. Of course, I might take my time looking when some money starts coming, so I'm anxious to see what the B16 Sentra will be like and when it comes out...


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

There is also a Corolla XRS comming out this spring. It will have the GTS engine in it tunned to 170HP and a 6 speed and upgraded suspention.

I am looking forward to a test drive. I hope it is as good as it looks cause I want to trade the Spec V in for one.

Yes, the Spec V tranny sucks balls. I hate it. The strange thing is, it drove just find during the test drive. I took it out twice and compared it to the WRX tranny. At the time, it was smoother. Just a few weeks later the thing starting getting notchy. Now it is just crap. It is still under waranty, but it hasn't failed yet. I hope Spec V owners are not having to buy trannys just out of waranty.

So how many people still like the Spec V? I can't stand it.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

caveman said:


> There is also a Corolla XRS comming out this spring. It will have the GTS engine in it tunned to 170HP and a 6 speed and upgraded suspention.
> 
> I am looking forward to a test drive. I hope it is as good as it looks cause I want to trade the Spec V in for one.
> 
> ...


I put redline tranny fluid in and my car shifts just fine. I'm going to get the Nissan Motorsports short shifter soon too


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

caveman said:


> There is also a Corolla XRS comming out this spring. It will have the GTS engine in it tunned to 170HP and a 6 speed and upgraded suspention.
> 
> I am looking forward to a test drive. I hope it is as good as it looks cause I want to trade the Spec V in for one.
> 
> ...


I personally love mine, but I'm also leasing it so I'm not gonna keep it. Gonna get a 350Z next. Just can't stand front wheel drive, .


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

heres my info on the mazda/nissan war or what ever ya wana call it, i had an 88 mx 6, for those of you who dont know its a 2.2 turbo, 150hp but 190 fpt stock, with some mods, i LOVED that car, total sleeper. my little bro has a 93 mx6 lx, which is a V6 160hp n 160 fpt, with lots of mods, and i personally love takeing that thing to work once in while, its so.. low... its pretty much a poormans rx 7, in my book, but ive got my spec. and shes my baby, love the car, love nissan, but im also a mazda fan, its all bassed on what you like, people are gunna dis what they dont like. or.. is better or.. worse,. dont take it personally just try to gather what ya can from people that answer question not what they think. n yes the tranny is alittle sloppy, once it warms up its ok, but fluid will help


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

my '02 tranny was grinding like a biatch every other shift to third, but the Dealer gave me a new '03 tranny and its smooth as silk. i kid you not, the '03 trannies have been worked out and its sweet. on another note, you just gotta get used to it and dont just jam the sucker into gear, wait for it and be gentle and let it fall into gear...it IS your baby you're driving. i'll admit its not perfect but the '03s can be just as smooth as the 3's


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> my '02 tranny was grinding like a biatch every other shift to third, but the Dealer gave me a new '03 tranny and its smooth as silk. i kid you not, the '03 trannies have been worked out and its sweet. on another note, you just gotta get used to it and dont just jam the sucker into gear, wait for it and be gentle and let it fall into gear...it IS your baby you're driving. i'll admit its not perfect but the '03s can be just as smooth as the 3's


I haven't driven the 3's yet but I can say that with my 03 spec, once I got used to it, it's a blast to drive and the shifting isn't that bad.


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

I"m buying an 02 spec and i've heard a lot about tranny problems, mostly the whole grinding when shifting into 3rd thing. is this part of some recall or something


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the lost girl said:


> I"m buying an 02 spec and i've heard a lot about tranny problems, mostly the whole grinding when shifting into 3rd thing. is this part of some recall or something



no. this is why I said not to buy an 02. Countless 02s have had tranny and engine replacements. Usually, that means a LOT of downtime while it sits at nissan, and very rarely do they pay for a rental car.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

no its not a recall but they'll give you a '03 tranny if the dealer is honest enough, like my dealer did. You can always just drive it while the tranny is being ordered and have then install it when it comes in, so there is no real down time. also note: third gear drind only applies if you really push the tranny to the edge and only at high RPM does it really grind. if you dont intend to race the thing and are a pretty conservative driver, you really wouldnt notice at all. in addition, this only effects some '02 models.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If you need a car right away stick with the Nissan, first year cars generally have problems... period. Or wait until the mazda 3 is in its 2nd year.


----------



## Unkiedave (Mar 30, 2004)

lowridin23 said:


> Yeah, but I didn't like his tone. :thumbdwn:


I agree. I'm a Mazda man at the moment and love nissans too. (just about everyone that has a MX6 wants a 240sx haha) He should have been more tachful.

Turboed Miata's are on it's way baby!


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

chimmike said:


> me neither. he could have been a little nicer about it for sure. then again, sometimes I'm a dickhead too, lol.


Sometimes?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I personally really want to drive a 3 out to see how it compares to a stock Spec. I'm almost considering it end of next year for a 2nd car to daily drive.


----------

